# Good fish day!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hit the local flow Monday with my nephew Jonnie ( he of the ten pounder last year, lol), and we found the big girls ready to eat. Got fifteen fish in all, many two or better, including a six two and five nine I got on a Carolina rigged Zoom uv speedcraw in green pumpkin. These two came minutes apart on a long, stumpy point in eight feet of water. Most of our fish came on the speedcraw, but we got a few on floating worms and one on a crankbait.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like fun I have been swamped at work and I go to college full time, so my fishing has taken a back seat. The next chance I get to fish I may fish all day and night. You got a couple real nice fish to top it off well done.


----------



## boyrafly (May 1, 2015)

nice information
thanks all


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks. Big girls are taking it to the limit now. There were several over six caught this weekend over there, and a nine last Thursday.


----------

